# Already There Are Glitches With The Stimulus Payments



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 16, 2020)

I read about one man who found out his direct deposit went to a non existent account number, even though the IRS had his direct deposit information. The last number was wrong. Another said his went to his old bank where the account had been closed even though he filed his 2019 taxes which showed his new bank account number. His tax refund was even deposited into the new account so he was baffled as to why his stimulus was attempted to be deposited into the closed account. 

To top it off, people are having problems trying to use the IRS portal to find out the status of their stimulus payments; they are getting Payment Status Not Available messages. I've also read about two people who got over 8 million dollars deposited along with their stimulus payments. Although the man who saw 8.2 million on his ATM receipt said it was corrected pretty fast, I'm sure these other glitches and mishaps will not have quick, easy fixes.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/per...ions-of-americans/ar-BB12JjR7?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 16, 2020)

They are also making payments to deceased persons.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 16, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> They are also making payments to deceased persons.


Yes I read that as well. Well they wouldn't have a way of knowing the people are dead if 2019 taxes weren't filed indicating that. Then again, it's the government...they still might mistakenly send them out.


----------



## jujube (Apr 16, 2020)

Mine was deposited today but the Spousal Equivalent hasn't got his yet.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 16, 2020)

I received mine a few days ago, including my deceased husbands.   Go figure.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 17, 2020)

I figure mine will come next week which is the same time the regular SS payments will be direct deposited.  Will be a separate direct deposit.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)

terry123 said:


> I figure mine will come next week which is the same time the regular SS payments will be direct deposited.


...Not mine....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 19, 2020)

Haven't gotten mine yet and I thought we SS recipients were supposed to be getting ours first. Found out that people who get SSA, SSI or RR-1099s can't use the IRS portal to track our stimulus.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 19, 2020)

Mine will probably go to the state since I was on Medicaid for a while and the state helps pay for my prescriptions and my Medicare premium. Can't see them letting that many $ slip by without collecting something back.


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 19, 2020)

It’s a huge undertaking, it is bound to have glitches, thankfully we have emergency savings for such circumstances.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> It’s a huge undertaking, it is bound to have glitches, thankfully we have emergency savings for such circumstances.


  I feel sorry for those living paycheck to paycheck//


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 19, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Mine will probably go to the state since I was on Medicaid for a while and the state helps pay for my prescriptions and my Medicare premium. Can't see them letting that many $ slip by without collecting something back.


According to this article Medicaid won't be taking N.J. Medicaid recipients' checks. Perhaps you can find out the ruling for your state by doing a search like I did.
https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...us-check-make-me-ineligible-for-medicaid.html


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 19, 2020)

terry123 said:


> I figure mine will come next week which is the same time the regular SS payments will be direct deposited.  Will be a separate direct deposit.


Social Security payments are deposited the week of a person's birthday (I thought). My husband got his the first week of the month. I get mine the 4th week of the month.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Social Security payments are deposited the week of a person's birthday (I thought). My husband got his the first week of the month. I get mine the 4th week of the month.


My wife and I get ours at the same time, my BD is the 18th, her's is the 29th...


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 19, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 100101  I feel sorry for those living paycheck to paycheck//


I don’t feel sorry for them, it takes sacrifice to save and that’s what we did and people who didn’t  have to live with the consequences. I’m not into bail outs.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 19, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> According to this article Medicaid won't be taking N.J. Medicaid recipients' checks. Perhaps you can find out the ruling for your state by doing a search like I did.
> https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...us-check-make-me-ineligible-for-medicaid.html


That's really not how the world works so it'll be wait and see for me.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 19, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> I don’t feel sorry for them, it takes sacrifice to save and that’s what we did and people who didn’t  have to live with the consequences. I’m not into bail outs.


Don't worry. Nobody like you feels bad for anybody like them. Hopefully, nothing happens in this coming turbulent economy that will drain your accounts. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 19, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> I don’t feel sorry for them, it takes sacrifice to save and that’s what we did and people who didn’t  have to live with the consequences. I’m not into bail outs.


No wow about it, our family has pride and we do not want to live off of other people.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Apr 19, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> I don’t feel sorry for them, it takes sacrifice to save and that’s what we did and people who didn’t  have to live with the consequences. I’m not into bail outs.



Im sure there are many that have had unfortunate events happen in their lives (cancer, medical, accidents, job loss) that have put them into a paycheck to paycheck situation.  Don’t break your arm patting yourself on the back.


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 19, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Im sure there are many that have had unfortunate events happen in their lives (cancer, medical, accidents, job loss) that have put them into a paycheck to paycheck situation.  Don’t break your arm patting yourself on the back.


Thats another issue and you and I know it. And yes I am proud of our family for sacrificing and I will pat us on the back because it took suffering for us to get there. We lived next to a junkyard for 25 years and saved half our paychecks to pay off our entire house I’m sick and tired of people that drive around in their fancy vehicles with huge car payments buying fancy  houses, playing the market and taking risks and generally living way above their means  and when the Doodoo hits the fan they start crying and whining when in fact they themselves put themselves in the situation. Those individuals who have circumstances beyond their control are another story such as those  with a severe disability such as my close family member who by the way works and those who cannot work due to illness, you have twisted my words and that is wrong.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 19, 2020)

Defining "paycheck to paycheck": Many folks like me were "working poor" - For me, it was the job choices that I made from teaching preschool to working with the elderly - always just hovering around minimum wage.  I was always frugal, but there was rarely a time when I had more than a dollar to spare at the end of the month.  I always had a strong work ethic and resented lazy people who "work the system" - but, now, if the money runs out before I die, I will apply for government benefits - after all, I paid into them all my life.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Apr 19, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> Thats another issue and you and I know it. And yes I am proud of our family for sacrificing and I will pat us on the back because it took suffering for us to get there. We lived next to a junkyard for 25 years and saved half our paychecks to pay off our entire house I’m sick and tired of people that drive around in their fancy vehicles with huge car payments buying fancy  houses, playing the market and taking risks and generally living way above their means  and when the Doodoo hits the fan they start crying and whining when in fact they themselves put themselves in the situation. Those individuals who have circumstances beyond their control are another story such as those  with a severe disability such as my close family member who by the way works and those who cannot work due to illness, you have twisted my words and that is wrong.



They are your words. I didn’t twist them.

You made a broad generalization that people who live paycheck to paycheck are lazy while you sacrificed and are successful.  You don’t know this at all and to make that statement .......


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 19, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife and I get ours at the same time, my BD is the 18th, her's is the 29th...


 So is your wife's benefit "spousal," based on your work record? If so, her payment is based on YOUR birthday since you are the primary SS beneficiary.

Social Security benefit payments are deposited on the second, third, or fourth Wednesday of each month, depending on your day of birth.


----------



## oldmontana (Apr 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> So is your wife's benefit "spousal," based on your work record? If so, her payment is based on YOUR birthday since you are the primary SS beneficiary.
> 
> Social Security benefit payments are deposited on the second, third, or fourth Wednesday of each month, depending on your day of birth.
> 
> View attachment 100157


I get my SS check on the third day of the month.  Direct deposit.  I have not received the $1,200 .00.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 19, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> I get my SS check on the third day of the month.  Direct deposit.  I have not received the $1,200 .00.


My post has nothing to do with the Stimulus money or when it will be received.  I was responding to the discussion about when Social Security payments are made.


----------



## oldmontana (Apr 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> My post has nothing to do with the Stimulus money or when it will be received.  I was responding to the discussion about when Social Security payments are made.




*The subject of this thread is..

Already There Are Glitches With The Stimulus Payments*

So I was responding to that and what you posted which was not correct as far as when I get my SS payment.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 19, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> *The subject of this thread is..
> 
> Already There Are Glitches With The Stimulus Payments*
> 
> So I was responding to that and what you posted which was not correct as far as when I get my SS payment.


Apparently people who started receiving their SS payments *prior to May 1997* still receive the payments on the 3rd of the month, so I stand corrected.   From the SSA website:

_The Social Security Administration (SSA) adopted this staggered schedule in June 1997. Prior to that, all benefit payments went out on the third day of the month, but that became unwieldy as the number of beneficiaries grew.

Most people who started receiving benefits before May 1, 1997, are still paid on the third of the month. The third is also the monthly pay date for Social Security beneficiaries who live abroad, and for people who receive both Social Security and Supplemental Security Income benefits.  _


----------



## Judycat (Apr 19, 2020)

I used to get my Social Security payment on the second Wednesday of every month but it changed to the 3rd of every month when I was put on a Medicare Savings Program. I get mind Direct Deposit too.


----------



## oldmontana (Apr 20, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Apparently people who started receiving their SS payments *prior to May 1997* still receive the payments on the 3rd of the month, so I stand corrected.   From the SSA website:
> 
> _The Social Security Administration (SSA) adopted this staggered schedule in June 1997. Prior to that, all benefit payments went out on the third day of the month, but that became unwieldy as the number of beneficiaries grew.
> 
> Most people who started receiving benefits before May 1, 1997, are still paid on the third of the month. The third is also the monthly pay date for Social Security beneficiaries who live abroad, and for people who receive both Social Security and Supplemental Security Income benefits.  _


Thanks.  I must have started receiving my SS just before May 1997.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 20, 2020)

That’s about 45 million, they will all be deposited in the same week. I figure end of April first of May.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 20, 2020)

My husband has his Social Security and I have mine...We both worked and retired...My SS comes on a Wed the third of the month...
Hubby's comes on the last Wed of the Month...And Not in the mail....


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 20, 2020)

My husband started in April 96,his came on the 3rd.
I started collecting in 2014,widows benefits,my birthday is 9/11 and my deposit is the 3rd Wednesday,monthly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> I get my SS check on the third day of the month.  Direct deposit.  I have not received the $1,200 .00.


That’s us as well and no check as well


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2020)

Judycat said:


> That's really not how the world works so it'll be wait and see for me.


I don't understand your answer (??) It worked when I did the search.  Just sayin.....  Anyway, I'd be interested to find out how you make out. Hopefully it will be in your favor.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> I don’t feel sorry for them, it takes sacrifice to save and that’s what we did and people who didn’t  have to live with the consequences. I’m not into bail outs.


Some people are working two and three jobs and still can't make ends meet. They may be stuck in high rent areas, have sick children and no or poor health insurance and in low paying positions. I don't feel sorry for people who *do* have the ability to save but don't.  I feel very sorry for those who are just unable to do it.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't understand your answer (??) It worked when I did the search.  Just sayin.....  Anyway, I'd be interested to find out how you make out. Hopefully it will be in your favor.


Just saying, we've lost out on stimulus payments before. So I'm not planning on spending the money until it shows up in my account or in the mailbox. Thank you for your interest. I'd do OK without it, but could really use it rather than go into debt for some necessary things that need done..


----------



## DaveA (Apr 22, 2020)

We have direct deposit and found out today that it had been deposited sometime this month, not sure when.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 22, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Mine will probably go to the state since I was on Medicaid for a while and the state helps pay for my prescriptions and my Medicare premium. Can't see them letting that many $ slip by without collecting something back.


They have said they won't do that. I believe they said the only thing they will take out of the stimulus payment is if you owe child support.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 22, 2020)

Got email from Bank saying regular SS check was deposited.  No email about the 1200.00.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 25, 2020)

It seems the Checks are deposited on wednesdays


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 25, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Got email from Bank saying regular SS check was deposited.  No email about the 1200.00.


----------



## oldman (Apr 25, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Got email from Bank saying regular SS check was deposited.  No email about the 1200.00.


Same Here


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 25, 2020)

I have several family members and friends that receive their Social Security checks by direct deposit. But, they received their stimulus payment by check. I wish mine would be direct deposited.


----------



## oldman (Apr 25, 2020)

I shouldn’t write the following, but why did they think everyone needed $1200? They should have allowed an option to opt out. 


AprilSun said:


> I have several family members and friends that receive their Social Security checks by direct deposit. But, they received their stimulus payment by check. I wish mine would be direct deposited.


If you go online and enter your bank information, your check will be direct deposited.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 25, 2020)

oldman said:


> I shouldn’t write the following, but why did they think everyone needed $1200? They should have allowed an option to opt out.
> 
> If you go online and enter your bank information, your check will be direct deposited.



Where exactly do I go? Is it IRS.gov?  I was also told that some of them had filed taxes and still received a check in the mail. But, maybe they didn't get a refund. I don't know.


----------



## oldman (Apr 25, 2020)

irs.gov/getmypayment


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 25, 2020)

oldman said:


> irs.gov/getmypayment



Thank you! I will try it and if it doesn't work, I won't give up! Thanks again!!!!

P.S. I just tried it and like so many others, I got no status available. But, I'll just keep trying until hopefully I do.


----------



## oldman (Apr 25, 2020)

Try tapping the Blue, “Get My Payment” button.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 25, 2020)

oldman said:


> Try tapping the Blue, “Get My Payment” button.


I went back and tried it again, clicked the blue "Get my Payment" button but still received the Payment Status Not Available message. I'm beginning to wonder if they are sending them out alphabetically. Those friends and family I was speaking of earlier in this thread, their last names are much earlier in the alphabet than mine is.  I could be wrong but it does make me wonder. I will just keep trying though and maybe I can get it to Direct Deposit.


----------



## oldman (Apr 25, 2020)

I used it to enter my bank information 2 weeks ago, but still no check. I don’t need it, but if I am supposed to get a check, I would like to have it. I plan on donating it to the local SPCA.


----------



## oldmontana (Apr 25, 2020)

oldman said:


> I used it to enter my bank information 2 weeks ago, but still no check. I don’t need it, but if I am supposed to get a check, I would like to have it. I plan on donating it to the local SPCA.


Me to.


----------



## oldmontana (Apr 25, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> I went back and tried it again, clicked the blue "Get my Payment" button but still received the Payment Status Not Available message. I'm beginning to wonder if they are sending them out alphabetically. Those friends and family I was speaking of earlier in this thread, their last names are much earlier in the alphabet than mine is.  I could be wrong but it does make me wonder. I will just keep trying though and maybe I can get it to Direct Deposit.


 alphabetically.....that could be.  We get our SS check .... direct deposit.  Our last name starts with S....we qualify but do not need the money..will give it to our four favorite charities.


----------



## oldman (Apr 25, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> alphabetically.....that could be.  We get our SS check .... direct deposit.  Our last name starts with S....we qualify but do not need the money..will give it to our four favorite charities.


I always have to pay in when I have my taxes done. This year was the same, but instead of waiting until 4/10, like I usually do, I just went ahead and paid them. That means they did not have my banking info, so I went into the website and entered it. I was told by another person that the checks go out on Wednesdays. That was two Wednesday’s ago and still no check.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 25, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> alphabetically.....that could be.  We get our SS check .... direct deposit.  Our last name starts with S....we qualify but do not need the money..will give it to our four favorite charities.


I don’t think so all my kids got there’s and I didn’t get mine, I think the SS people get theirs in May.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 25, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> I went back and tried it again, clicked the blue "Get my Payment" button but still received the Payment Status Not Available message. I'm beginning to wonder if they are sending them out alphabetically. Those friends and family I was speaking of earlier in this thread, their last names are much earlier in the alphabet than mine is.  I could be wrong but it does make me wonder. I will just keep trying though and maybe I can get it to Direct Deposit.



I posted an update on this on the thread I started in the coronavirus section.  I kept getting Payment Status Not Available too, until I entered my address as it was on my most recent tax bill (only not in capital letters).


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 25, 2020)

oldman said:


> I always have to pay in when I have my taxes done. This year was the same, but instead of waiting until 4/10, like I usually do, I just went ahead and paid them. That means they did not have my banking info, so I went into the website and entered it. I was told by another person that the checks go out on Wednesdays. That was two Wednesday’s ago and still no check.



When you entered your tax info was it 2018 or 2019?  They're saying it often takes using 2018 info because 2019 returns haven't yet been processed.  
Also, if you're expecting a paper check instead, most recent info said checks will start to be mailed on May 4th.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 26, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I posted an update on this on the thread I started in the coronavirus section.  I kept getting Payment Status Not Available too, until I entered my address as it was on my most recent tax bill (only not in capital letters).


same here ...after looking at their example the apartment number has to be entered as #202  . if i wrote apt or entered it any other way it couldn't find me ...

2018  i had them keep my refund as estimated ... i filed 4 weeks ago for 2019 and got a direct deposit refund  so they went off 2019 and  direct deposited the stimulus check which i got last wed


----------



## Liberty (Apr 26, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> I have several family members and friends that receive their Social Security checks by direct deposit. But, they received their stimulus payment by check. I wish mine would be direct deposited.


That's exactly what happened to us.  Even though we use direct deposit for SS and have an accountant that does online tax paying, our stim check came in the mailbox!  Just be careful to check so you might not accidentally throw it out with the junk mail.


----------



## Red Cinders (Apr 26, 2020)

Today I was finally able to get a result from "Get My Payment", but only for my husband.  They are still trying to determine whether I'm eligible even though we filed jointly at the beginning of March.  His is scheduled to be deposited into our account on 4/29.  They couldn't get our account number from our taxes because we never get a refund.  

I don't get social security yet so guess that's why I'm still considered a non-entity.  My guess is that I'll get a check in the mail in a couple of months.  I'm thankful we don't need the money but do feel bad for those who do and cannot get a solid answer when they're getting their checks.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 26, 2020)

Red Cinders said:


> Today I was finally able to get a result from "Get My Payment", but only for my husband.  They are still trying to determine whether I'm eligible even though we filed jointly at the beginning of March.  His is scheduled to be deposited into our account on 4/29.  They couldn't get our account number from our taxes because we never get a refund.
> 
> I don't get social security yet so guess that's why I'm still considered a non-entity.  My guess is that I'll get a check in the mail in a couple of months.  I'm thankful we don't need the money but do feel bad for those who do and cannot get a solid answer when they're getting their checks.


They may not have processed your latest tax return yet, so try entering your info from your 2018 return.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 26, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I read about one man who found out his direct deposit went to a non existent account number, even though the IRS had his direct deposit information. The last number was wrong. Another said his went to his old bank where the account had been closed even though he filed his 2019 taxes which showed his new bank account number. His tax refund was even deposited into the new account so he was baffled as to why his stimulus was attempted to be deposited into the closed account.
> 
> To top it off, people are having problems trying to use the IRS portal to find out the status of their stimulus payments; they are getting Payment Status Not Available messages. I've also read about two people who got over 8 million dollars deposited along with their stimulus payments. Although the man who saw 8.2 million on his ATM receipt said it was corrected pretty fast, I'm sure these other glitches and mishaps will not have quick, easy fixes.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/per...ions-of-americans/ar-BB12JjR7?ocid=spartandhp



Is anybody really surprised? I'm certainly not.

"I'm from the government, and I'm here to help you."


----------



## oldman (Apr 26, 2020)

I got my notice today. My check will be deposited on 4/30/2020.


----------



## oldman (Apr 26, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Is anybody really surprised? I'm certainly not.
> 
> "I'm from the government, and I'm here to help you."


I'm still trying to figure out why everyone received a check. Today, someone on TV said that they wanted to give everyone money every month.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 26, 2020)

oldman said:


> I always have to pay in when I have my taxes done. This year was the same, but instead of waiting until 4/10, like I usually do, I just went ahead and paid them. That means they did not have my banking info, so I went into the website and entered it. I was told by another person that the checks go out on Wednesdays. That was two Wednesday’s ago and still no check.


I mentioned this someplace else on the forum, but when I checked in today the portal said my check will be mailed on the 1st, which is Friday.  
I guess I didn't get my bank account info in on time for the direct deposit option. 
But if you go to the portal, it should tell you when your check is scheduled to be mailed.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 26, 2020)

oldman said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why everyone received a check. Today, someone on TV said that they wanted to give everyone money every month.


Lets face it, guess the gov can just go out back and pick the bucks off that money tree, huh.  Just pray the folks that need it will get it.  When you see all those cars lined up for hours to get free food it really makes you think.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 26, 2020)

oldman said:


> irs.gov/getmypayment



I tried it again just now and it worked! It says it will be depositing mine into my bank account on April 29th. Now I hope it knows what it's talking about!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 26, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> I tried it again just now and it worked! It says it will be depositing mine into my bank account on April 29th. Now I hope it knows what it's talking about!


Super!  always good to hear when someone is getting results!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Just pray the folks that need it will get it.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 27, 2020)

I checked on mine this morning and it is pending and will be available on the 29th. My son's is not in his account yet and not pending. He has a different credit union in the same city. Maybe later.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 27, 2020)

We have a treasury check coming in the mail today (I have USPS informed delivery). Odd since we should get It via direct deposit.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I checked on mine this morning and it is pending and will be available on the 29th. My son's is not in his account yet and not pending. He has a different credit union in the same city. Maybe later.





JB in SC said:


> We have a treasury check coming in the mail today (I have USPS informed delivery). Odd since we should get It via direct deposit.


Taxpayer or non-payer????


----------



## Liberty (Apr 27, 2020)

JB in SC said:


> We have a treasury check coming in the mail today (I have USPS informed delivery). Odd since we should get It via direct deposit.


That's what happened to us.  Go figure! Just gotta watch if you haven't received it yet so if it comes in the mail  you don't accidentally toss it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2020)

Checked mine again this morning and this is the message I got. So there goes their alleged SS & tax filers get theirs first promise. And what is with the message I bold-ed?  Will I get the letter first or the payment first? I wonder. 

*Payment Status*
You are eligible for the payment. Once we have your payment date, we will update this page.
We will deposit your payment to the bank account below.
Bank Account Number: ************xxx1
Updates to your payment are made no more than once a day. *We will mail you a letter with additional information on this payment.*
If you need additional help or do not receive your payment, please visit our Frequently Asked Questions page.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2020)

oldman said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why everyone received a check. Today, someone on TV said that they wanted to give everyone money every month.


Well, not everyone.  I'm concerned one fami


OneEyedDiva said:


> Checked mine again this morning and this is the message I got. So there goes their alleged SS & tax filers get theirs first promise. And what is with the message I bold-ed?  Will I get the letter first or the payment first? I wonder.
> 
> *Payment Status*
> You are eligible for the payment. Once we have your payment date, we will update this page.
> ...



I received the same notice when I finally got my bank info accepted.  It was updated the next day to inform me of the day the check would be mailed.

Re:  the bolded part-  the info says people will receive letters _15 days after _their payment is mailed or deposited, to let them know it was sent.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Well, not everyone.  I'm concerned one fami
> 
> 
> I received the same notice when I finally got my bank info accepted.  It was updated the next day to inform me of the day the check would be mailed.
> ...


Thank you. I re-entered my bank information two days ago. Maybe mine hasn't been updated yet because it was over the weekend,


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you. I re-entered my bank information two days ago. Maybe mine hasn't been updated yet because it was over the weekend,


Well, I updated mine on Saturday and the info was there on Sunday (yesterday), so maybe you could check yours and see if the info is there yet.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Well, I updated mine on Saturday and the info was there on Sunday (yesterday), so maybe you could check yours and see if the info is there yet.


I just did it like 15 or 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 27, 2020)

*Just found this article on Yahoo. Apparently they are improving the "check my payment" thing, for people who were getting the "not available" message.

https://www.yahoo.com/money/coronav...-enhancements-to-tracking-tool-143157141.html*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 27, 2020)

I just checked again and it says I’m get my money 4/30 yay!  Hopefully it’s right


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I just checked again and it says I’m get my money 4/30 yay!  Hopefully it’s right


Are you a Taxpayer??


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Just found this article on Yahoo. Apparently they are improving the "check my payment" thing, for people who were getting the "not available" message.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/money/coronav...-enhancements-to-tracking-tool-143157141.html*


Maybe that's what they were doing over the 2 or 3 day shut down of the site. I saw the message during that time that they were doing maintenance on the site.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 27, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Taxpayer or non-payer????


Non-payer. I get SS.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Are you a Taxpayer??


I pay taxes every dang year!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 28, 2020)

News today said SS Precipitants will get theirs this Wednesday...We will see.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 28, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> News today said SS Precipitants will get theirs this Wednesday...We will see.


We got our check last Wednesday I think.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Well, I updated mine on Saturday and the info was there on Sunday (yesterday), so maybe you could check yours and see if the info is there yet.


Still no date for me Janice; checked again this morning.. But Ken's last reply says SS recipients will get ours on Wednesday. My grandson got his already and he didn't even file his 2019 taxes yet.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 28, 2020)

*Deceased Recipients Will Have to Pay Back Their Stimulus Money.  * 

*From Politico: *
_Economic stimulus payments errantly sent to the deceased should be returned, according to the Treasury Department.

A Treasury spokesperson indicated the department is developing a plan to retrieve the coronavirus-related payments, but didn't provide details._


----------



## katlupe (Apr 29, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Non-payer. I get SS.


I used to be a tax-payer for many years. Retired at 62 though.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> News today said SS Precipitants will get theirs this Wednesday...We will see.





OneEyedDiva said:


> Still no date for me Janice; checked again this morning.. But Ken's last reply says SS recipients will get ours on Wednesday. My grandson got his already and he didn't even file his 2019 taxes yet.


Got it!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 29, 2020)

Got mine this morning.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Got mine this morning.


----------



## oldmontana (Apr 29, 2020)

Did not get mine and I have received my SS by direct deposit with the same bank for about 20 years.....I am low income.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 29, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> Did not get mine and I have received my SS by direct deposit with the same bank for about 20 years.....I am low income.



Check in the IRS portal-  just because you've been getting your SS doesn't mean the IRS has your bank account info.  You might need to provide it, or they might mail you a check if they don't have your info in time.

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments


----------



## oldmontana (Apr 29, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Check in the IRS portal-  just because you've been getting your SS doesn't mean the IRS has your bank account info.  You might need to provide it, or they might mail you a check if they don't have your info in time.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments


Thanks for the site....I checked and it said my check would be mailed on May 1st.  

I do not understand why it did not get deposited in my bank account but it does not matter as I,  like many do not need the money


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 29, 2020)

Mine came today. Hooray


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 29, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Mine came today. Hooray



Mine did too!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Got it!!!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 29, 2020)

Mine came in the mail today!
However- the mail was late..  it took more than 2 hours and 2 different computers to get it scanned..  and when I tried to upload it to deposit to bank the little circle rolled around for so long that the site logged me out..  as I don't know if the deposit went through or not, I now need to wait to hear back from Customer Support tomorrow because I don't want to try it again as it might seem like I'm trying to deposit it twice.     But at least I received it, so I'm grateful about that.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 30, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Mine came in the mail today!
> However- the mail was late..  it took more than 2 hours and 2 different computers to get it scanned..  and when I tried to upload it to deposit to bank the little circle rolled around for so long that the site logged me out..  as I don't know if the deposit went through or not, I now need to wait to hear back from Customer Support tomorrow because I don't want to try it again as it might seem like I'm trying to deposit it twice.     But at least I received it, so I'm grateful about that.


Finally got my deposit submitted this morning.  If there are no complications, it should be posted to my account early tomorrow!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 30, 2020)

Got mine yesterday as well, paid a couple of bills for stuff we got for the yard, going grocery shopping, and just like that, in a flash, it will be all gone.  The government should feel free to send me more


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 30, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> Thanks for the site....I checked and it said my check would be mailed on May 1st.
> 
> I do not understand why it did not get deposited in my bank account but it does not matter as I,  like many do not need the money


I have no ideal what it would be like not to need the money, but it must be a great feeling.  I volunteer to take anyone“s money who finds it burdensome


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I volunteer to take anyone“s money who finds it burdensome


----------



## oldmontana (Apr 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have no ideal what it would be like not to need the money, but it must be a great feeling.  I volunteer to take anyone“s money who finds it burdensome


"I have no ideal what it would be like not to need the money, but it must be a great feeling"

Yes, it is and I will give the $1,200 to my favorite charities....that makes me feel good.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 30, 2020)

Got mine yesterday,DD. Social security only,no taxes filed.


----------



## Getoffmylawn (May 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Haven't gotten mine yet and I thought we SS recipients were supposed to be getting ours first. Found out that people who get SSA, SSI or RR-1099s can't use the IRS portal to track our stimulus.


I can track mine even though I receive SS. Problem is that my status shows that they will be mailing me a check even though I receive my S S by direct deposit and I even included my bank info when I filed my 2019 return. Go figure.


----------



## JaniceM (May 4, 2020)

Getoffmylawn said:


> I can track mine even though I receive SS. Problem is that my status shows that they will be mailing me a check even though I receive my S S by direct deposit and I even included my bank info when I filed my 2019 return. Go figure.


It might depend on when you filed your 2019 return.  If it hadn't yet been processed by the IRS, you'd receive a check by mail. 
That's what happened with me, anyway.  I don't receive SS, but filed my tax return on Apr. 15th and provided my bank info.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 4, 2020)

Deceased family member got one. Said on envelope if recipient is deceased check box and drop in mail box. My guess is that they added that after the fact.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 4, 2020)

katlupe said:


> They have said they won't do that. I believe they said the only thing they will take out of the stimulus payment is if you owe child support.


You are correct Kat.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 4, 2020)

I don't even know if I'm eligible. How do you find this out?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 4, 2020)

Getoffmylawn said:


> I can track mine even though I receive SS. Problem is that my status shows that they will be mailing me a check even though I receive my S S by direct deposit and I even included my bank info when I filed my 2019 return. Go figure.


Love your screen name...LOL.  Yes when I posted that SS and certain others couldn't use the portal, the IRS hadn't updated their site yet. Shortly thereafter, I was able to get in and enter my direct deposit info.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 4, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> I don't even know if I'm eligible. How do you find this out?


OD: Click the link below. Read the information provided then click the navy blue Get My Payment.  When you come to the next page click OK and fill in the information requested on the next page.  https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 4, 2020)

This is crazy. Last week when I checked it said my payment would be direct deposited in the account I provided. Then today....
We scheduled your check to be mailed on *May 08, 2020* to the address we have on file for you.
We will mail you a letter with additional information on this payment.
Like I said...GLITCHES!


----------



## Old Dummy (May 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is crazy. Last week when I checked it said my payment would be direct deposited in the account I provided. Then today....
> We scheduled your check to be mailed on *May 08, 2020* to the address we have on file for you.
> We will mail you a letter with additional information on this payment.
> Like I said...GLITCHES!



Thanks for the link. I am eligible and got the same thing as you: It will be mailed on May 8. 

It doesn't really matter to me, but they direct deposit my SS into my bank account, so they already have that info. Why are they snail-mailing the check instead?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 4, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Thanks for the link. I am eligible and got the same thing as you: It will be mailed on May 8.
> 
> It doesn't really matter to me, but they direct deposit my SS into my bank account, so they already have that info. Why are they snail-mailing the check instead?


It makes no sense to me OD. It seems like they are doing just the opposite of how we were told this would be handled.  I *don't *like getting important things, especially checks, mailed to me. We sometimes have new mail people and they screw up the deliveries. I wish I had a dollar for every time I had to take the mail to a neighbor in my building or take mail over to the adjacent building.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It makes no sense to me OD. It seems like they are doing just the opposite of how we were told this would be handled.  I *don't *like getting important things, especially checks, mailed to me. We sometimes have new mail people and they screw up the deliveries. I wish I had a dollar for every time I had to take the mail to a neighbor in my building or take mail over to the adjacent building.



Ha, familiar story! Just in the past 5 or so years, my mail-peeps have gotten totally incompetent. The US mail throughout my life has been VERY good, and I often defended them when someone started criticizing them. But now, because of their behavior, I am a harsh critic.

One of the stupidest things they do is mix up my mail with someone on the next road. Our names aren't even close, and the name of our roads are not close. Our street numbers are the same and I guess that's all they look at. Pretty lame.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 4, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Ha, familiar story! Just in the past 5 or so years, my mail-peeps have gotten totally incompetent. The US mail throughout my life has been VERY good, and I often defended them when someone started criticizing them. But now, because of their behavior, I am a harsh critic.
> 
> One of the stupidest things they do is mix up my mail with someone on the next road. Our names aren't even close, and the name of our roads are not close. Our street numbers are the same and I guess that's all they look at. Pretty lame.


I know what you mean. Several years ago, I got a check for a man who lived in *another town!* Our street addresses weren't even remotely similar. I took it to the post office and asked to speak with the delivery supervisor. I reminded him that everyone might not be so honest and there needs to be more care in how people's mail is handled. He agreed.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I know what you mean. Several years ago, I got a check for a man who lived in *another town!* Our street addresses weren't even remotely similar. I took it to the post office and asked to speak with the delivery supervisor. I reminded him that everyone might not be so honest and there needs to be more care in how people's mail is handled. He agreed.



This happened to me twice, several years ago. I'm self-employed and was expecting an overdue check and never got it, even though my customer said that they had mailed it a few days earlier. I found it, buried inside the Pennysaver, which I never read and just throw them in a box when I get them.

One of my lunch buddies is a retired mail carrier and he said they were taught to NEVER mix first-class mail up -- or in -- with other mail. So much for the old-school rules.

I did talk to the head honcho a couple of years ago on the phone. Things have been better lately, although I don't know if I helped or not.


----------



## JaniceM (May 4, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Thanks for the link. I am eligible and got the same thing as you: It will be mailed on May 8.
> 
> It doesn't really matter to me, but they direct deposit my SS into my bank account, so they already have that info. Why are they snail-mailing the check instead?



What I read was they mail the check if either you don't normally get refunds from the IRS, or if you didn't provide your bank account info in the portal in time.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 4, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> What I read was they mail the check if either you don't normally get refunds from the IRS, or if you didn't provide your bank account info in the portal in time.



Ah ok. Being self-employed I never get any refunds, and I didn't see where to enter my bank info. Doesn't matter really, I can wait, I was just curious because some friends asked me about it yesterday and I realized that I didn't even know if I was eligible or not.

Thanks!


----------



## JaniceM (May 4, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Ah ok. Being self-employed I never get any refunds, and I didn't see where to enter my bank info. Doesn't matter really, I can wait, I was just curious because some friends asked me about it yesterday and I realized that I didn't even know if I was eligible or not.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm self-employed and don't get refunds either.  And didn't get my info in soon enough.  Received check in the mail last week.  If the IRS has your mailing address, and you filed tax return in 2018, you'll probably receive one, too-  unless your income is too high.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 4, 2020)

Heh, being semi-retired, I do not have a very high earned income.

At any rate, thanks for the help.


----------



## Buckeye (May 5, 2020)

Checked IRS website yesterday, and my status has been updated to show I will receive my $$ via direct deposit tomorrow (Wednesday 5/6).  Not sure when my SO will get her check/direct deposit.  Maybe I should check for her...

"So far, so good" as we used to say.   Nothing glitchy.


----------



## katlupe (May 7, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> OD: Click the link below. Read the information provided then click the navy blue Get My Payment.  When you come to the next page click OK and fill in the information requested on the next page.  https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment


Thank you for that information. I received my check on the 29th but my boyfriend and my son have not received their checks. Both have direct deposit for SS. So I thought it would just come there like mine did. Now my son's, I am not even sure how to check for his since his paperwork from SS always comes addressed to "My Name For His Name and my address". I would think they would not send it to his physical address.


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Thank you for that information. I received my check on the 29th but my boyfriend and my son have not received their checks. Both have direct deposit for SS. So I thought it would just come there like mine did. Now my son's, I am not even sure how to check for his since his paperwork from SS always comes addressed to "My Name For His Name and my address". I would think they would not send it to his physical address.



The info the IRS needs is from each person's tax return, not their SS info. 

If either person filed taxes with the IRS for the 2018 tax year, they should get their checks.  If they didn't file, you or they need to provide their info at the irs.gov portal.


----------

